# Got my HGVC Account!



## brookberry (Feb 19, 2014)

Just received my HGVC account today, after a smooth resale experience. I now have 9,600 points for 2014 (4,800 rescued from 2013 by seller) and 4,800 for 2015.

I am looking into making my first reservation for the first week of June (or mid June). I understand it's probably a bit late for popular destinations? Based on your experience, what's your advice for me? What kind of places can I still reserve for June? If not for June, early August?

We are open for all destinations at this point!

Thanks,

Brookberry


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 19, 2014)

Most of them other than Oahu and that might even still have a week or two. 

Just create a login and have fun  exploring.


----------



## presley (Feb 19, 2014)

Should be easy to get something in Orlando.


----------



## brookberry (Feb 19, 2014)

I see many Hawaii destinations are available. Of all the places in Hawaii, which one is best for family with children (11 and 8)? Thanks!


----------



## presley (Feb 19, 2014)

brookberry said:


> I see many Hawaii destinations are available. Of all the places in Hawaii, which one is best for family with children (11 and 8)? Thanks!



I would go with King's Land first and Waikoloa Beach club as a second choice.  King's land has a very nice onsite pool and lots of activities onsite.  They will also shuttle you to the large Hilton Hotel which is full of additional things to do.

If you want to visit Oahu, you have choices in several towers in HHV.   The property is huge and extremely crowded.  If your kids don't wander out of your sight, it will be an enjoyable visit.  If they do, think crowded Disney parks - very large, and very crowded.  I've stayed there twice.  There are people from all over Waikiki who come there for shows, shopping, etc.


----------



## brookberry (Feb 19, 2014)

I looked at all three resorts for the same week, Bay Club costs 3,500 points for 2-bedroom, Waikoloa Beach Resort costs 4,060, but Kings Land costs a whopping 7,350 points for the same!

Is Kings Land that much better that it costs more than double the Bay Club?

Sorry for the questions, newbie here! Thanks.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 19, 2014)

brookberry said:


> I looked at all three resorts for the same week, Bay Club costs 3,500 points for 2-bedroom, Waikoloa Beach Resort costs 4,060, but Kings Land costs a whopping 7,350 points for the same!
> 
> Is Kings Land that much better that it costs more than double the Bay Club?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, newbie here! Thanks.



King's went to a new, higher point structure when the economy was hot. There is a phase 2 KL with lower points.

If you're at KL or Waikoloa Beach resort you can get towels, use the slides and charge things to your room when you visit the hotel property. Trust me, the hotel property is amazing.

Bay Club does not offer that. You can still visit but if the kids want to go down the slides and stuff, they won't be able to get wristbands.


----------



## presley (Feb 19, 2014)

I've only stayed at the hotel and King's Land.  To me, King's land is worth the points, but I haven't stayed at the other properties.  For the age of your kids, I would choose Bay Club last.  It has a smaller pool area and seems to be favored by the couples here who travel without children.


----------



## Dojan123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does kings land give the Hawaii experience? Sights, sounds, food....... Since my kids have never been I was thinking they should go to Oahu.


----------



## presley (Feb 19, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> Does kings land give the Hawaii experience? Sights, sounds, food....... Since my kids have never been I was thinking they should go to Oahu.



It does, but the Big Island is really big.  If you want to venture off to other parts of the island, you will have typically a 2 hour drive.  So much to do and see.  Active volcano, huge waterfall, rain forests, beaches, etc.  King's Land has some authentic performers, a couple named Tawney and Warren, who are excellent as far as music and history of all the islands go.  You could stay on property and still have a hawaiin experience.

Oahu is awesome, too.  You can't go wrong with either choice.  The hiltons on Oahu are at Waikiki beach.  The ones on the Big island are not next to a nice beach, though they do have a lot to offer on the property other than beaches.  

There is amazing history and culture on both islands.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 19, 2014)

Keep in mind the whole Waikoloa resort area is on a lava field, when you land at Kona all you see is ocean and black/brown lava flows, the smooth black and the crumbly brown.  People that like wide open spaces appreciate Big Island versus the big city feel when you land in Oahu with highways and hi-rises.

There are lots of kids activities at Kingsland, they have Hawaiian cultural events all week, they can take lei making, hula, ukulele lessons.  There is a petroglyphs trail between the golf clubhouse and WKL Villas.  The Seahorse farm near the airport is kid friendly, hands on.

The cheaper gold season Kingsland phase 2 units go fast, I booked a 1 br Sep week for 3400.

Check the Facebook page, there is an activity calendar from Oct posted.

https://www.facebook.com/KingsLandbyHGVC

Welcome to the club!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 19, 2014)

brookberry said:


> I looked at all three resorts for the same week, Bay Club costs 3,500 points for 2-bedroom, Waikoloa Beach Resort costs 4,060, but Kings Land costs a whopping 7,350 points for the same!
> 
> Is Kings Land that much better that it costs more than double the Bay Club?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, newbie here! Thanks.



Congratulations on your new purchase !! With 9600 points you can splurge this year on Kings Land. 

The Hilton hotel is oceanfront. All three HGVC resorts are inland (see map below). We loved the Kings Land pools and Hilton hotel pool and lagoon. If you want free access to the Hilton hotel pools at the Hilton Waikoloa Villlge, you need to stay at either Waikoloa Beach Resort or Kings Land. 

Link to the Hilton Waikoloa Village website - http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/
Info on the Waikoloa Beach Resort Area - http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/

Here are my 2013 photos
Hilton Waikoloa Village Pools & Lagoon photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194066
 HGVC Kings' Land photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157634257790374/show/with/9102904779/

Here are videos of all three HGVC resorts on the Big Island
Kings Land - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSxBkVR3k3g
Waikoloa Beach Resort - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K25g5s3-a8
Bay Club - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVy5DhimqpE

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## brookberry (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the pic alwysonvac! The pictures you took, is that a one-bedroom or two-bedroom unit?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 20, 2014)

When I recently stayed at Kingland, my choices were building 1 or building 10.

I chose 10. It was on the end of the property but had a direct view of Mauna Kea from the balcony.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 20, 2014)

brookberry said:


> Thanks for the pic alwysonvac! The pictures you took, is that a one-bedroom or two-bedroom unit?



We stayed in a two bedroom plus unit in Phase 1

Layout from - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts#details/index&resortId=68&backFunctionality=0






*There are two phases at Kings Land. Phase 1 is more points than Phase 2. *
Here's a 2012 thread that provides details about the two different phases at Kings Land - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030

The HGVC chart below shows the points required for Phase 2 vs Phase 1


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Kingsland's pool is nice but the units are so terribly small compared to the Bay Club.  Bay Club units are huge with large L-shaped lanais.  And with the recent renovations the units are really nice.

Consider if you're going to spend more time at the pool or the beach because 2 of the most gorgeous beaches are just down the road.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 22, 2014)

I second Bay Club.  

I agree, the pools at both Kingsland and the Hotel are amazing and great for kids, but NOT worth the extra points.  You can buy wristbands at Bay Club for $150/family of 4 for three days (and yes, you could buy a second set if you wanted more days).  I find we don't spend more than 2-3 days at the pool anyhow (given the number of beaches to visit) so it's perfect for us.  Regardless, I'd never spend nearly double the points for Kingsland.  The Bay Club units are also AT LEAST 50% larger.  IF you were able to get into phase 2 at Kingsland, for lesser points, I would consider it (but those units are even smaller than Phase 1....).

Just my $0.02.


----------



## njmacman (Feb 22, 2014)

brookberry said:


> Just received my HGVC account today, after a smooth resale experience. I now have 9,600 points for 2014 (4,800 rescued from 2013 by seller) and 4,800 for 2015.
> 
> I am looking into making my first reservation for the first week of June (or mid June). I understand it's probably a bit late for popular destinations? Based on your experience, what's your advice for me? What kind of places can I still reserve for June? If not for June, early August?
> 
> ...



how long did it take to get access to be able to make reservations after you did the deal?


----------



## brookberry (Feb 24, 2014)

njmacman said:


> how long did it take to get access to be able to make reservations after you did the deal?



Contract started on 12/6, and I got access to my account on 2/19. So a little over 2 months. Entire process was very smooth and pleasant.

Judi Kozlowski was the agent.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 24, 2014)

brookberry said:


> Contract started on 12/6, and I got access to my account on 2/19. So a little over 2 months. Entire process was very smooth and pleasant.
> 
> Judi Kozlowski was the agent.



Why did it take 2 months?  You "should have been able to close escrow within 30 days. Once HGVC in Orlando has your information in their system, it only takes a couple of hours to get your HGVC number and set up your web account.


----------



## njmacman (Mar 7, 2014)

The rci connection time is additional.


----------



## njmacman (Mar 13, 2014)

OK, I am up and running now. Looking at Bay Club. Are there any room requests I should make regarding location? We will be taking a 2 bedroom. Thanks.


----------

